# First end grain cutting board



## michael dee (Jun 20, 2015)

This was one tough project for me, it really let me know about the skills that I need to learn . It was a very humbling experience from learning how to properly use a jointer , planer , table saw and orbital sander oh yeah did I mention orbital sander . I look at the pieces of craftsmanship I see on here and tell myself " I know I can make that" and then realize that this is a lot harder than I thought it was going to be. 

I have much respect for you all who can make these things, I had even told someone I was going to start making these and they said they wanted to buy a few, but really I don't see how you could ever make any money with these boards. But anyway here is the board , it is made of sapele and hard maple, finished with watco butcher block oil. 



 




It definitely needed more sanding and needed to be flat.I put plastic feet on the bottom which was a mistake because it slides around , if you look at the feet you will see where I sanded them in an attempt to keep it from sliding and to level board out. I haven't gave up though , hopefully I have learned some of the things not to do in this project. Also forgot to add I had someone send board through wide belt sander after final glue up because it was horrid, I would still be there sanding if I didn't.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2015)

Excellent job Michael and excellent post as well. I have advised more than one new woodworker to start with end grain cutting boards. They are not as easy as they seem and you found that out. Great job thanks for sharing your work and words of wisdom with us. 

Only critique I have is take the grit higher than you did before finishing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice work and, as Kev said, great post!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2015)

P.S. I am very stingy with my "Great Post" handouts as is Henry. So you know you done good when both of your first ratings are a Great Post from he and I (or anyone except Marc @ripjack13 he passes them out like candy )


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 20, 2015)

good job for the 1st 
truthfully, the only way to make money with these, is to do multiple boards at same time, 
and have/use a drum sander, which cuts your sanding time by about 60%

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2015)

For the your first one Michael, it is a very impressive job! You're exactly right, you will learn from it and the next one will be better. You can buy screw-on rubber feet at Home Depot in the aisle with cabinet bumpers, those work well. You can make money with them, it gets much faster and easier when you get a few under your belt. I look forward to seeing more of these from you! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 21, 2015)

Encouraging post! I'm impressed this was your first one! I have yet to make an end grain cutting board. This will help spur me on! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 21, 2015)

Great work. I wouldn't know where to begin on something like that. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## michael dee (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks fellas for all of the encouraging words. I hope everyone has a happy fathers day.


----------



## Tony (Jun 21, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Encouraging post! I'm impressed this was your first one! I have yet to make an end grain cutting board. This will help spur me on! Chuck



You should just jump in and build one Chuck! Trust me, if I can build it anyone can! I am about to finish the thread I started about building one, maybe that will nudge you along! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 21, 2015)

Tony said:


> You should just jump in and build one Chuck! Trust me, if I can build it anyone can! I am about to finish the thread I started about building one, maybe that will nudge you along! Tony


Can't wait to see it! Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 21, 2015)

That is really nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 22, 2015)

Well done Michael. Those projects that test and teach you that much are the ones I end up liking the most. I agree - Great Post

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

